# Now Presenting my "blown" Rat Rod project slot car



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Here you go guys....I finally got pics done of my latest slot car project....a Blown Hemi Rat Rod coupe..... :thumbsup:

Let's start with the body.......it's a beautiful resin kit that I got from a guy in France......the kit came with the Blown Hemi,wheelie bars,interior piece and superbly detailed driver, and an awesome chopped top coupe.

The kit is designed to fit on a narrow style Tomy Turbo F1 chassis.......I changed the wheels to some AFX "Steelies" to give it a vintage "Rat Rod" look.....and I added a set of Tyco 440X2 foam tires on the rear....to give it some "meat"

This is a spectacular resin kit........and on this chassis it's smokin' hot!  

Anyhow, enjoy the pics guys :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Here's one last pic....a side profile shot.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Awesome hot rod! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That is nice!!
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very, very nice!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you guys like this project.....it took me a bit of time to gather the parts and such....but the end result was worth it I think.... :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yep-yep-yep,
It was well worth it--great detail, perfect stance, chopped-top, and all motor--the way I like em'. Time well spent...















cheers..,


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like it! :thumbsup: Nicely done


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Kool!!! :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TX,
Lookin' good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nicely done. No flames? You gotta have flames!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Very nicely done. No flames? You gotta have flames!



I thought about flames man........but alot of Rat Rods don't have flames....only black suede primer. I'm a HUGE fan of flamed cars........but in this instance I liked the all black look.......I thought it gives it a real sinister look :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey TX,

The motor and radiator shroud are prime candiates for Alclad Chrome paint.

Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hey TX,
> 
> The motor and radiator shroud are prime candiates for Alclad Chrome paint.
> 
> Roger Corrie



I've got a friend who keeps telling me about that stuff....it's like $20 a bottle,right?

I could have easily chromed all of that stuff out......BUT, that's not exactly the look I was shooting for here. Rat rods are all about piecing together a beater car with as little cash as possible......with vintage powerplants,vintage wheels and etc. There is usually minimal chrome....and NO billet aluminum parts like on most of today's street rods.

Rat Rods are very reminisciant of the 50's era street rods.......

I used "Bare metal foil" on the valve covers and radiater....... :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome looking rat rod!!!

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> I've got a friend who keeps telling me about that stuff....it's like $20 a bottle,right?
> 
> I could have easily chromed all of that stuff out......BUT, that's not exactly the look I was shooting for here. Rat rods are all about piecing together a beater car with as little cash as possible......with vintage powerplants,vintage wheels and etc. There is usually minimal chrome....and NO billet aluminum parts like on most of today's street rods.
> 
> ...


 ALCLAD Make several different metal paints. They were made for the aircraft modelers.

Roger Corrie


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Love the rod TX! I cant get enough of the old style cars. Can you get more from your 'French Connection'? I got some smokin' 1/64 scale motors that would look totally killer in car like that, and I'm itchin' for a new project.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Great looking car!


I've never bought anything from that Thierry fellow that does those bodies, but MAN, they sure turn out nice looking!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Care to share "that guy" in france? Would love to buy one of those bodies.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice job!!!!!!! I like it just the way it is.Definetly a rat rod you have there!!!!!

If you want to try something on a future project that needs a chrome look,but not spend 20 bucks on a bottle of paint,take a small bottle of Testors Chrome Silver paint,turn it upside down until the heavy "chrome" paint settles all to the cap.
Slowly turn the bottle over so as not to mix the paint,unscrew the cap,and use the paint on the cap to paint whatever it is you want to guive that chrome look to.

Not quite bare metal foil,but a lot easier,and it looks pretty good too!!!!!

Keep the custom pics coming!!

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Nice job!!!!!!! I like it just the way it is.Definetly a rat rod you have there!!!!!
> 
> If you want to try something on a future project that needs a chrome look,but not spend 20 bucks on a bottle of paint,take a small bottle of Testors Chrome Silver paint,turn it upside down until the heavy "chrome" paint settles all to the cap.
> Slowly turn the bottle over so as not to mix the paint,unscrew the cap,and use the paint on the cap to paint whatever it is you want to guive that chrome look to.
> ...



Mike, thanks for that tip....I'll have to try that sometime :thumbsup: 

Joe, the guy in France that I got the body and kit from is:

http://racleg.free.fr/index.htm

But sad to say he never really produced this kit for the public. This body kit I have was one of just a handful he cast ....he never even vacum formed the windows....I had to make my own. When I traded with Thierry (the creator) for this body kit he told me that he had four of the unfinnished kits left at that time.....which has probably been a year ago.......I contacted him about 3 months ago to try and purchase the remaining bodies he had left.....but he told me that they were all gone......and there probably won't be any more made  

I own about 6 or so of Thierry's resin cars........the fit and finnish of his resin kits are incredible.Just recently I finnished a Henry J Gasser style drag car that I got from him.......hopefully soon I'll have pics posted of that....and my other newly created projects. :thumbsup: 

THANKS for the compliments guys


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thankyou so much! I quickly checked and the web store is open. Im goin' shoppin! 

I sure hope he has another 5 window coupe! You did a great job with that one! I LOVE it!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Thankyou so much! I quickly checked and the web store is open. Im goin' shoppin!
> 
> I sure hope he has another 5 window coupe! You did a great job with that one! I LOVE it!



Joe, sorry to disappoint you man....but they don't have another 5 window coupe. This kit I have is it...no more. Like I said, I tried like hell to see if they had any more....even offering to pay more than they were asking......they simply don't have any. The kit was never for sale in the first place really.....it was more of a work in progress that was never complete (it was minus the vacum formed glass) .....so it was never sold. All this kit was in esence is a prototype of sorts.

I had dealt with Thierry before.....and really tried to get another one of these........ but it won't happen  


I can't say enough good things about those Racing Legends kits though....they are the absolute finest resin bodies and kits that I have ever seen or worked with.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Racing Legends*

Agreed...Thierry casts some fine car bodies and is a master craftsman. I have built both the Austin A-40 and the Henry J gassers. His resin bodies were a delight to work with. He posted the photos I sent him on his gallery work page. The Austin was voted 1st place in the concours event at the H.G.N. 2 years ago.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

does he make '65 mini cooper for tomy or tyco ? 

Wes


----------

